# Moin moin ;-)



## Gouda-Girl (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann will ich mich mal kurz vorstellen:

Name: unschwer zu erkennen... Gouda-Girl= Antje 

Alter: 27 Jahre

Wohnort bis vor kurzem: Heßheim bei Frankenthal in der Pfalz

Wohnort seit kurzem: Nienburg an der Weser zwischen Hannover u Bremen

Interessen: Biken, Malen, Eishockey, Reisen

Was ich suche: Leute, die mir helfen können... ich möchte im nächsten Jahr gerne eine längere Tour starten, habe damit aber überhaupt keine Erfahrungen.. reizen würde mich Andalusien. Über Tips und Anregungen bin ich sehr sehr dankbar und vielleicht findet sich auch der eine oder andere/ die eine oder andere, der/die mich begleiten möchte... 

Nun hoffe ich auf grosse Resonanz und verbleibe... Liebe Grüsse aus dem Norden, Eure Antje !!!


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2004)

mutig mutig, sich am tag nach dem EM spiel gegen die käsköppe mit so nem nick anzumelden 

willkommen im forum 


edit:
ich seh grad wir haben am selben tag geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (17. Juni 2004)

*lacht* ... naja noch lebe ich ja....

daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, ich laufe überall mit dem nick rum und bisher hat mir keiner ne knarre an den hinterkopf gehalten    also wenn ich mich bis nächste woche nicht mehr gemeldet habe, dann ist es wohl doch geschehen... 

wünsche noch einen schönen tag.. lg, Antje


----------



## Ecke2000 (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gouda-Girl,

längere Touren, klingt gut.

Hab schon mehrere gemacht, da kann ich dir schon Tipps geben   

Andalusien klingt auch gut, nimmste mich mit?


----------



## han (17. Juni 2004)

wie kommt frau dazu, aus der schönen Pfalz in den Norden zu ziehen?   .
do hotz jo käh Berge!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (17. Juni 2004)

Hoppala.. hier ist ja richtig was los.... *freuuuuuu*

@Ecke60033 Du kannst mir Tips geben? Na dann schiess mal los... und nach Andalusien nehme ich Dich dann zur Belohung auch mit...   

@han Kennst Du Heimweh??? Wenn das nicht gewesen wär, dann würde ich jetzt immer noch in der Pfalz sein, aber so konnte es einfach nicht weitergehen.. jedes Wochenende 1000km fahren nur um alte Freunde und die Familie um sich rum zu haben... das kostet nicht nur Nerven... 

also erfreu ich mich jetzt an geraden, ebenen Strecken... ist doch auch was.. 

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Feierabend und hoffe bald wieder von Euch zu lesen... oki??? Ecke???

LG, Gouda-Girl!


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppala.. hier ist ja richtig was los.... *freuuuuuu*



ich glaub ich weiß auch warum...


----------



## Gouda-Girl (17. Juni 2004)

und verrätst du mir auch warum????


----------



## Fireball (17. Juni 2004)

ich denke, er ist der meinung, dass bei gouda-boy nix los wär. was aber natürlich völlig aus der luft gerissen ist


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2004)

Fireball schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, er ist der meinung, dass bei gouda-boy nix los wär. was aber natürlich völlig aus der luft gerissen ist


natürlich vöööööllig aus der luft gegriffen! ich meine, wieso sollte in nem männer-dominierten MTB forum bei gouda boy weniger los sein als bei gouda girl? tsss...



  


@antje
sagen wir es mal so: es ist erstaunlich wie hochfrenquentiert manche threads hier werden wenn sich der user als frau zu erkennen gibt... wenn du die truppe vollends durcheinanderwirbeln willst dann musst du nur noch ein entsprechendes bild von dir posten und man ist komplett von den socken. alles schon passiert...


----------



## Fireball (17. Juni 2004)

echt? haste ma nen link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Juni 2004)

Fireball schrieb:
			
		

> echt? haste ma nen link?


links hab ich ne menge, wohin soll er denn gehen?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (18. Juni 2004)

*lacht* euer wunsch sei mir befehl.. nur, wie lade ich hier ein foto von mir hoch, hab ja schon wie blöd gesucht, aber da ich blond bin... lach... ich weiss nicht wie.. also??? und wehe ihr haut dann ab und textet net mehr mit mir.....


----------



## sharky (18. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und wehe ihr haut dann ab und textet net mehr mit mir.....



das würden wir niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemals tun! 

also mach folgendes: 
auf der startpage des forums ist unter dem linken werbebanner und er mtb-news schrift ein button "kontrollzentrum"
da gehst du dann mal drauf
im kontrollzentrum gehst du dann auf "profilbild ändern" das steht links in der leiste
dann gehst du auf "durchsuchen" suchst dir dann die datei aus und lädst sie hoch. fertig!

oder du gehst unter einem posting hier in dem thread auf "anhänge verwalten" und suchst da die entsprechende datei aus. auch ganz einfach


----------



## Gouda-Girl (18. Juni 2004)

schade, ich dachte, das bild erscheint dann auch hier im forum unter meinem namen.... ;-(................. 


naja... trotzdem viel spass beim betrachten und HEY... das schreiben net vergesse... oki??

wünsche euch allen einen schönen abend und einen guten start ins wochenende, 

LG, Antje


----------



## Eisbär (18. Juni 2004)

hmmm....

...ich glaube, dieser Thread wird bald aus allen Nähten platzen....  

Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß beim Biken   


Eisbär


----------



## Gouda-Girl (18. Juni 2004)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm....
> 
> ...ich glaube, dieser Thread wird bald aus allen Nähten platzen....
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (18. Juni 2004)

nicht mal nen "zitat" krieg ich hin...


wie war das jetzt mit andalusien? wer kommt alles mit????

*schäm* 

LG Gouda-Girl!


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> schade, ich dachte, das bild erscheint dann auch hier im forum unter meinem namen.... ;-(.................


Hallo Antje,

dazu müßtest Du dir dann einen Avatar bzw. ein Benutzerbild im Profil hochladen:

Kontrollzentrum - Benutzerbild ändern - Und dann unten den Punkt "Eigenes Benutzerbild" ausfüllen. Dazu könntest Du z.B. dein Profilbild entsprechend verkleinern!
*Hinweis: Die maximale Größe eines Benutzerbildes ist 80 x 80 Pixel oder 9,8 KB.*

LG,
Harry


----------



## Gouda-Girl (18. Juni 2004)

lach... wenigstens das kann ich....


----------



## sharky (19. Juni 2004)

@ antje

sieht schon mal seeeeeeeehr gut aus 
alos mit dir komm ich gern nach andalusien :eolleyes:


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2004)

Fireball schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, er ist der meinung, dass bei gouda-boy nix los wär. was aber natürlich völlig aus der luft gerissen ist



Stimmt man bekommt sogar links zu diesem thread per email zugeschickt - was sind wir doch für ein erbärmlicher Haufen ...!
Wenn es einen Playboy für Mountain-Biker gäbe, dann wären da nur Bunnies in voller Bekleidung drin abgebildet - aber auf einem Rad! Ein Verkaufsschlager

Ich geh mal kurz meinen Patent-Anwalt anrufen

phaty


----------



## sharky (19. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt man bekommt sogar links zu diesem thread per email zugeschickt - was sind wir doch für ein erbärmlicher Haufen ...!


DAS ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder? ach du liebe güte! verlasst das schiff, die IBC geht unter  wirklich erbärmlich!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> DAS ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder? ach du liebe güte! verlasst das schiff, die IBC geht unter  wirklich erbärmlich!



Ach was soll es - Gouda-Girl geniesst die Aufmerksamkeit, wir geben uns schmutzigen Fantasien hin (voll bekleidet) und sonst tut es auch keinem weh!

Wobei mir Gouda-Girl schon fast zu "unschuldig" vorkommt - wird doch nicht etwa ein 53-jähriger Fernfahrer sein, der knackige Bike-Boys abschleppen will ...

Ach ja das Internet unendliche Weiten, wir schreiben das Jahr 2004 dies ist die Geschichte des Raumschiffs IBC ...

phaty


----------



## Gouda-Girl (19. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen Ihr Biker-Nasen!

Also muss man sich hier auch noch rechtfertigen?? tssss, neeee, die 53 hab ich noch nicht ganz erreicht.. ich will doch nur nach Andalusien.....

Und damit Ihr jetzt auch mal kräftig was zu lachen habt: ich oute mich!!!

Mein Bike habe ich mir letztes Jahr in der Pfalz gekauft, vor drei Tagen habe ich das erste Mal draufgesessen und vier KM geschafft... (ACHTUNG    ich hatte starken Gegenwind) TROTZDEM: ich bin hier absoluter Neuling und brauch wirklich hilfreiche Tips und Anregungen wie ich bis nächstes Jahr fit werde.. weiss ja nicht mal ob mein Bike ein vernünftiges ist oder nicht... 

So die Herren, auf auspeitschen steh ich nicht, aber Ihr könnt mich jetzt gerne eine Runde auslachen!

Wünsche Euch trotzdem einen schönen und angenehmen Samstag, 

Eure Antje!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2004)

Seht ihr Männer so macht man das - man wirft in den Raum eine Frau _könnte_ 53 sein - und schon kommt ein Outing! 

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen Antje - ausgelacht wirst Du hier als letztes!
Es gibt bei IBC ein schönes Forum namens 
Reisen, Routen und Reviere da findet sich was oder Du fragst nochmal neu an!

Da kann ich Dir dann sogar antworten - denn ich war selbst schon da unten! Im März bei 25° Sherry schlürfen und Meeresfrüchte vertilgen ... ach ja das Leben kann so schön sein! Ach ja Tipp Nummer eins: Andalusien im Sommer - da liegt kein Segen drauf! 43°C sind keine gute Touren-Temperatur.

Die vier Kilometer auf dem Rad sind durchaus ne Leistung - ich bin zur Zeit bei 300 Metern! Also gewinnst Du! Bekanntlich kommt der Wind ja immer von vorne ... !

Ich kann Dich als Saarländer nur dazu beglückwünschen, dass Du die Pfalz verlassen hast. Vielleicht noch rechtzeitig ...

phaty
Emmentaler-Boy


----------



## sharky (19. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir geben uns schmutzigen Fantasien hin (voll bekleidet)


wir? wir? wieso steht hier wir?  du meinst wohl: DICH   
mögen sich saarland und die pfalz eigentlich nicht? 


@antje
also vier kilometer weit oder hoch? 
aller anfang ist schwer. nach meiner OP musste ich auch ganz langsam anfangen und bin mit ner freundin unterwegs gewesen. nur sie mit den inlinern und ich mit rennrad  waren trotzdem gleich schnell 
das wird schon, einfach drauf, fahren, fahren, fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailflyer (20. Juni 2004)

na willkommen im forum,nettes pic   ...andalusien is echt geil war schon paar mal da ob mit oder ohne bike...geile landschaft super leute echt ne ecke wo man hin auswandern könnte!!!meld mich dann auch schon mal an für die tour   

greetz J...!!!


----------



## itprofi (20. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei mir Gouda-Girl schon fast zu "unschuldig" vorkommt - wird doch nicht etwa ein 53-jähriger Fernfahrer sein, der knackige Bike-Boys abschleppen will ...


Whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich lach mich weg, geile Antwort


----------



## Gouda-Girl (20. Juni 2004)

ich lach mich tot.... jungs, ich muss mich echt bei euch entschuldigen... 

warum.. behalt ich aber für mich...

hört sich doch prima an, dass ich jetzt wenigstens nicht mehr alleine nach andalusien starten muss, kann nur hoffen, dass die leute die schreiben dass sie mitkommen wollen das auch ersnst meinen und sich nicht in letzter sekunde wieder drücken, das würde ich nämlich seeeehr schade finden und aus lauter verzweiflung müsste ich dann doch mit einem bekannten nach californien fliegen.. und das ist nicht mein ding...

also fahren wir im april? oder doch erst im oktober? das ist ja kacke, da verpass ich ja laufende spiele.. menno..... naja... wenn es aber sonst zu heiss dort unten ist, lass ich mich drauf ein!!! was macht ihr heut schönes bei dem bombastischen wetter?

wünsche euch noch einen schönen sonntag, lasst ihn nett ausklingen und mal wieder von euch lesen...

LG, Lopina!


----------



## itprofi (20. Juni 2004)

So, bin vom Laufen zurück, heute waren es 9 KM.

Aus Verzweiflung nach Californien fliegen?
Hm, manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich würde verzweifeln  

Schönen Sonntag Abend!!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (20. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Verzweiflung nach Californien fliegen?
> Hm, manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich würde verzweifeln



Du solltest Dich entscheiden.... alleine nach Californien, oder mit mir nach Andalusien... lach.....


----------



## Trailflyer (20. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest Dich entscheiden.... alleine nach Californien, oder mit mir nach Andalusien... lach.....


ich will andalusien


----------



## Gouda-Girl (20. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ich will andalusien




braver junge... entweder weisst du einfach was gut für dich ist, oder du weisst wie man sich einer lady gegenüber benimmt....


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

Was für ein Haufen unterwürfiger Weicheier ... !
Man muss einer Lady auch mal ein bisschen paroli bieten sonst ist sie schnell gelangweilt ...!

Aber Du hast den Stall schon gut im Griff Antje - nicht mehr lange und wir können Dich auf die anderen Foren loslassen ... ich stell schon  mal das kalte Wasser bereit!

phaty


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Haufen unterwürfiger Weicheier ... !
> Man muss einer Lady auch mal ein bisschen paroli bieten sonst ist sie schnell gelangweilt ...!



 
o-ton einer komilitonin: "ne frau braucht nen richtigen mann, keiner der ihr nur komplimente macht und dahergekrochen kommt"  

@antje
also daß du dich da oben entschuldigen wolltest stimmt mich nachdenklich. ich nehme mal an dein benutzerpic ist nicht von dir??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (21. Juni 2004)

Was ist denn hier los???!!! 

Einige der berüchtigtsten Baggerführer scheinen ja wieder mal im Akkord zu arbeiten 

Jungs, macht die Hosen wieder zu, legt die "Tempos" weg, holt die Zunge wieder rein, setzt den Blinker und fahrt von der Schleimspur...!!!

Naja, wenigstens gibt's was zu lachen.


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

@Panzerfaust

War doch klar, dass es hier so abgehen würde.
Noch eine Woche und in diesem Thread wird nicht mehr über das Biken gesprochen


----------



## Gouda-Girl (21. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander!

Was für ein lustiges Treiben... herrlich.... 

Ähm.. also nein, das bild ist schon original von mir, sogar ziemlich frisch, grad mal ne knappe woche alt ;-)

entschuldigt hab ich mich für was anderes, aber das tut jetzt nix mehr zur sache... bin übrigens schon seit ein paar tagen in einem anderen thread unterwegs... gaaaaaaaaaaaanz alleine...... aber macht auch dort spass!

obwohl ihr hier natürlich die hauptpersonen in meinem neuen biker-leben seid!

was los? schlechtes wetter bei euch? ich drehe morgen vormittag meine erste runde mit einem mitglied von hier... bin mal gespannt was er so zu bieten hat..

also strengt euch an, jungs... noch bin ich zu haben   

nein, im ernst, es macht spass mit euch..

wünsche euch allen einen schönen montag und hoffe bald wieder von euch zu lesen, liebe grüsse aus nienburg, Antje!!!


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ich drehe morgen vormittag meine erste runde mit einem mitglied von hier... bin mal gespannt was er so zu bieten hat..



inwiefern? :Rolleyes: 



			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> also strengt euch an, jungs... noch bin ich zu haben


na dann sag doch erst mal was du zu bieten hast! man(n) muss ja schließlich wissen, wofür er sich ins zeug legen soll


----------



## Gouda-Girl (21. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern? :Rolleyes:
> 
> na dann sag doch erst mal was du zu bieten hast! man(n) muss ja schließlich wissen, wofür er sich ins zeug legen soll



aha..... der nächste bitte... LACH.... ich mag keine männer, denen ich es nicht wert bin, selber herauszufinden was sie an mir hätten... *knuddel*

LEUTE!!! Wie wärs mal wieder mit Thema ANDALUSIEN???


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> aha..... der nächste bitte... LACH.... ich mag keine männer, denen ich es nicht wert bin, selber herauszufinden was sie an mir hätten... *knuddel*


naja, ein gewisser anreiz (außer dem foto) muss ja schon sein  



			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> LEUTE!!! Wie wärs mal wieder mit Thema ANDALUSIEN???


hmmm......... *überleg* .............. nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

edit:
ok, das neue bild im profil macht alle weiteren anreize definitiv unnötig!!!!


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

@sharky, merkst du was?


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky, merkst du was?


ja, sitze immer noch ganz fasziniert vor dem bildschirm


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

Ab nächste Woche gibt es Bike-Ausfahrten mit Antje bei ebay!


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ab nächste Woche gibt es Bike-Ausfahrten mit Antje bei ebay!



bike: 2000
trikot: 65
ausfahrt mit antje: unbezahlbar


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> bike: 2000



So billisch ... ??

phaty

P.S.: Wer hat eigentlich alles ein Bild von sich an Antje geschickt???


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> So billisch ... ??


naja, im gegensatz zu gewissen anderen personen die hier auch schon gepostet haben muß ich net mit materiellem brunftgehabe auf mich aufmerksam machen  
"etwas" teurer war es aber schon - zu deiner beruhigung 





			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wer hat eigentlich alles ein Bild von sich an Antje geschickt???


naja, ich will sie nicht gleich abschrecken


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> naja, im gegensatz zu gewissen anderen personen die hier auch schon gepostet haben muß ich net mit materiellem brunftgehabe auf mich aufmerksam machen



Du weisst ja Frauen stehen auf Männer mit Humor - und auf dem Feld hast Du jetzt mal richtig versagt ...

Ich tippe aber immer noch auf 53jährigen Fernfahrer!


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

...doppelpost...


----------



## polo (21. Juni 2004)

notgeiles MTBler-Pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst ja Frauen stehen auf Männer mit Humor - und auf dem Feld hast Du jetzt mal richtig versagt ...


naja, aber da es das einzige gebiet ist auf dem das passieren könnte...  



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe aber immer noch auf 53jährigen Fernfahrer!


dann wünsche ich all denen, die demnächst mit ihr biken wollen, schon mal viel spaß 
aber hast schon recht, ist ja fast wie im märchen, zu schön um wahr zu sein, sozusagen...

ok, ich jetzt wirds schleimig


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (21. Juni 2004)

Jaja, das Leben ist schon hart und ungerecht 
Da durchstreift so mancher toller Hecht Tag für Tag die Meere auf der Suche nach einem Stück Beute. Doch kaum glaubt er, endlich eines Opfers habhaft geworden zu sein, sind auch schon weitere Futterkonkurrenten da...

Life sucks and then you die!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (21. Juni 2004)

ich könnte ja auch einfach  mal so in den thread werfen, dass ich nicht glaube, ihr seid ECHTE MÄNNER.... sicher seit ihr nur getarnte tussies und ihr verarscht mich hier von hinten bis vorne.... 

hab ich recht???


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte ja auch einfach  mal so in den thread werfen, dass ich nicht glaube, ihr seid ECHTE MÄNNER.... sicher seit ihr nur getarnte tussies und ihr verarscht mich hier von hinten bis vorne....
> 
> hab ich recht???



Korrekt!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (21. Juni 2004)

na bravo, dann können wir uns ja endlich auf einer normalen ebene miteinander unterhalten...   

jibbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhh


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> na bravo, dann können wir uns ja endlich auf einer normalen ebene miteinander unterhalten...



schon, aber jetzt von mann zu mann oder von frau zu frau?


----------



## johnny.winter (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass ich nicht glaube, ihr seid ECHTE MÄNNER...


Hattest Du das etwa gedacht?


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe aber immer noch auf 53jährigen Fernfahrer!


War amüsant, aber damit liegst du (zum Glück) völlig daneben.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> War amüsant, aber damit liegst du (zum Glück) völlig daneben.



Woher sollen wir wissen, dass Du nicht sein Komplize - ein 65jähriger Tankwart bist?

Ich glaub auf dem Web nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Woher sollen wir wissen, dass Du nicht sein Komplize - ein 65jähriger Tankwart bist?



phaty, ich mach mir langsam sorgen um dich! 53jähriger trucker, 65jähriger tankwart... du hast schon ne seeeeeeeeeehr seltsame phantasie!!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> phaty, ich mach mir langsam sorgen um dich! 53jähriger trucker, 65jähriger tankwart... du hast schon ne seeeeeeeeeehr seltsame phantasie!!



Das ist noch garnix ... ich kann viel schlimmer!


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist noch garnix ... ich kann viel schlimmer!


du verschreckst noch alle hier! wir sind doch hier net im classic forum wo man sowas ja eher gewohnt ist 
a propos, wenns klappt hab ich in 3 wochen mein barracuda fertig


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ab nächste Woche gibt es Bike-Ausfahrten mit Antje bei ebay!


Tankwart, also bitte etwas mehr Niveau ...
... ich bin Grundschullehrer mit Digicam und einer 250 GB Platte im PC


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Tankwart, also bitte etwas mehr Niveau ...
> ... ich bin Grundschullehrer mit Digicam und einer 250 GB Platte im PC



Ja doch das hebt das Niveau um ein Vielfaches


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2004)

*@gouda-girl*
also ich schließe mich deiner forderung nach einem umgehenden wechsel zum thema andalusien hiermit an 

phaty und der ITprofi können ja nen lack- und leder thread eröffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> phaty und der ITprofi können ja nen lack- und leder thread eröffnen



Auch ne Möglichkeit!

phaty


----------



## Gouda-Girl (21. Juni 2004)

*@sharky*
das wurde aber auch zeit... eigentlich hab ich mit themawechsel vor seite sieben nicht mehr gerechnet... umso mehr freue ich mich, dass es nun doch langsam aber sicher los geht auch für mich interessant zu werden   ... 

*@alle*
werde mich morgen wieder melden, wie es aussieht, ist eine "sommer" (bloss wo ist der sommer???)-grippe im anmarsch.. ich friere wie blöd und hab arg kopfweh!! lege mich mal in mein bettchen und hoffe dass es morgen wieder vorbei ist   

*@itprofi*
du würdest doch sicherlich für mich zur apotheke fahren und mir tabletten vorbeibringen, gelle?! den weg kennst du ja     *lächel*

*@alle*
wollen wir eigentlich in diesem thread bleiben? ich finds ja in der tat schön hier mit euch, aber wäre es nicht korrekter, ein extra-thread für andalusien zu öffnen... naja, ich kanns ja mal versuchen, ich werd euch dort schon wiederfinden, gelle?!  *zwinker*

nun wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen montag abend, gutz nächtle und süsse träume... bis morgen, LG Antje


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> *@sharky*
> *@alle*
> *@itprofi*
> *@alle*



So typisch Frau ... erst mal schön dekorieren ... 

phaty


----------



## itprofi (21. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> So typisch Frau ... erst mal schön dekorieren ...
> 
> phaty


+++gröhlllll+++


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> So typisch Frau ... erst mal schön dekorieren ...
> 
> phaty



HA!!! DAS WAR DER TEST!!!!!    ich bin ne frau, ich bin ne frau... jetzt   hats sogar der phat kapiert....


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

ich glaube wir sind erst restlos überzeugt wenn wir dich hautnah, live und direkt sehen


----------



## drachenbau (22. Juni 2004)

ANDALUSIEN !!!

Hi Antje...

was möchtestes du denn über Andalusien wissen???

Bin gerade 2 Wochen mit Campingbus und Rad durch Andalusien getourt. Vielleicht kann ich dir ja weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

drachenbau schrieb:
			
		

> ANDALUSIEN !!!
> 
> was möchtestes du denn über Andalusien wissen???



na das ist doch mal was:::: was ich wissen will? einfach alles! wo ist das überhaupt *lächel* und wo sind die besten strecken..?? sierra nevada.. kann man da gut fahren? gibt es auch strecken die spass machen und für mich geeignet sind.... ich mein, ich bin knapp 53 und hab nen fetten fernfahrerschwabbelbauch...   

und und und... bleiben wir in kontakt? hast du viele bilder gemacht? zeigst du sie mir mal????? boah wat bin ich neugierig... 

LG, Antje


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube wir sind erst restlos überzeugt wenn wir dich hautnah, live und direkt sehen



na dann müssen wir eben mal ein "moin moin ;-) -thread- treffen" machen


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> na dann müssen wir eben mal ein "moin moin ;-) -thread- treffen" machen


ok, samstag abend um acht bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ok, samstag abend um acht bei dir?




um neun wär mir lieber ;-)


----------



## itprofi (22. Juni 2004)

@drachenbau
Bilder würden mich auch sehr interessieren.
In welcher Provinz wart ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

also drachenbau lass nicht so lange auf dich warten und mach uns glücklich


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> um neun wär mir lieber ;-)


ah, verstehe, du willst dich noch hübscher für uns machen und brauchst mehr zeit


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> um neun wär mir lieber ;-)



20 Kerle ... eine Frau ... wie nennt man das nochmal in der US-Amerikanischen Fachwelt ... ?


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> 20 Kerle ... eine Frau ... wie nennt man das nochmal in der US-Amerikanischen Fachwelt ... ?


20? wieso 20? wer sagt daß ich euch nicht verjage und mir mrs. IBC alleine sichere? 

das was du meinst hat glaub was mit schaltungen zu tun... gang...schaltung? neee, gang... wechsel? auch net! was war das noch bloß...??


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> mrs. IBC



hoppala... jetzt werd ich rot   

na dann lasst euch von itprofi mal den weg erklären, der kennt ihn nämlich, wohnt nur ein paar km weit weg und kommt trotzdem nicht vorbei und das obwohl ich ihn sooooo lieb drum gebeten habe.... schnuff.... 

LG Antje !


----------



## Trailflyer (22. Juni 2004)

naja dann setz ich mich halt ma innen bus und pilger zum thread treffen bei "mrs. ibc" kann man(n) sich ja nich entgehen lassen


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> kann man(n) sich ja nich entgehen lassen



das würd ich auch mal sagen.. aber freu dich nicht zu früh, kann ja immer noch sein, dass ich mich letztendlich doch als 53-jähriger fernfahrer entpuppe!! 

LG, Antje!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> mrs. IBC



Da kommen aber noch zwei oder drei vorher in der Liste ... wir wollen mal nicht gleich so stark übertreiben ...

 

phaty


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommen aber noch zwei oder drei vorher in der Liste ... wir wollen mal nicht gleich so stark übertreiben ...



sagst du! find ich zwar nicht... aber die schönheit liegt ja im auge des betrachters 
wir können ja mal ne offizielle IBC misswahl machen

ich setz auf antje


----------



## Trailflyer (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> das würd ich auch mal sagen.. aber freu dich nicht zu früh, kann ja immer noch sein, dass ich mich letztendlich doch als 53-jähriger fernfahrer entpuppe!!
> 
> LG, Antje!!!



dann brauch ich zurück wenigstens nich mittem bus fahren   und wie war das noch gleich??? no risk no fun odda so  

@sharky ne miss wahl is ne gute idee  das sprengt dann den thread vollkommen!!!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> das sprengt dann den thread vollkommen!!!



*sing* da sind wa dabei *sing*

und wie war das jetzt noch gleich mit andalusien???

LG Antje


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und wie war das jetzt noch gleich mit andalusien???
> 
> LG Antje



gutes stichwort: wir machen die misswahl in andalusien, da ist es warm und die mädels machen freiwillig die bikinishow


----------



## Trailflyer (22. Juni 2004)

joa das passt also auf nach andalusien..der hai,der fernfahrer und meine wenigkeit..hmm nee der hai bleibt da    nix für ungut  

also ich könnt schon nen bikeurlaub vertragen und andalusien lohnt sich wirklich...aber das interessiert ja hier die wenigsten in diesem thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> joa das passt also auf nach andalusien..der hai,der fernfahrer und meine wenigkeit..hmm nee der hai bleibt da    nix für ungut



der hai zwickt dich dann mal wenn du deinen dürren hintern im meer abkühlst


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2004)

Sagt nicht ich hätte Euch nicht gewarnt ...


----------



## Trailflyer (22. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt nicht ich hätte Euch nicht gewarnt ...


muhahaha zu geil ich kann nich mehr..


----------



## Gouda-Girl (22. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> muhahaha zu geil ich kann nich mehr..



ich auch nicht... lach.... hatte ihn drum gebeten das bild für sich zu behalten.. aber NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LG, Antje


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch nicht... lach.... hatte ihn drum gebeten das bild für sich zu behalten.. aber NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LG, Antje



Ab jetzt heisst Du nur noch Big Bubba ...


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...Big Bubba ...


auf welchen bereich ihres (ober)körpers ist denn das bezogen?


----------



## Trailflyer (23. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> auf welchen bereich ihres (ober)körpers ist denn das bezogen?


auf die hosenträger


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> auf die hosenträger



ihr habt ja recht, lasst uns über hosenträger diskutieren.... bei dem wetter kommt eh keine stimmung für andalusien auf....

und drachenbau schweigt ja auch!

LG, Antje!


----------



## Trailflyer (23. Juni 2004)

ich glaub die "hosenträger" halten auch den bauch nich nur die hose


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

oooooh man was für ein tag! wieder nur müll!

aber jetzt koche ich erst mal lecker 
feta-oliven sauce und grüne nudeln *schleck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itprofi (23. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> oooooh man was für ein tag! wieder nur müll!
> 
> aber jetzt koche ich erst mal lecker
> feta-oliven sauce und grüne nudeln *schleck*


Boaa, verdammt lecker! Guten Hunger!


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Boaa, verdammt lecker! Guten Hunger!


hmmmmmmmm, danke! riecht schon verdammt gut! könnte mich reinlegen


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

ich kauf mir nen boot und dann geh ich in rohrsen auf haifang....


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmm, war das lecker! ich hab noch was übrig. will jemand....? *zugouda-girlrüberschiel*


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

gerne sharky, bringst du es mir???




habe unter Reisen-Routen und Reviere ein Thread mit Namen "Andalusien 2005" erstellt... hoffe ich seh Euch da mal!!!

LG, Antje!


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> gerne sharky, bringst du es mir???



könnte man drüber reden 


ich glaub ich brauch noch was süßes.... !! mousse au chocolat!!
mal sehen ob ich noch sahne und zartbitterschokolade hab...


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

und? sharky? hast du? lach.... du machst mir in der tat apettit....  nur halt nicht auf dich....


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und? sharky? hast du? lach.... du machst mir in der tat apettit....  nur halt nicht auf dich....



"In der 83. Minuten greifen die Holländerinnen an und verpassen der Deutschen Abwehr mit einer überharten und unfairen Blutgrätsche den Todesstoss ...!"


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> "In der 83. Minuten greifen die Holländerinnen an und verpassen der Deutschen Abwehr mit einer überharten und unfairen Blutgrätsche den Todesstoss ...!"




zu  meiner verteidigung..... ich war noch nie in holland...


sagt mal, hat mal jemand nen link für mich wo man gute biker-kleidung bestellen kann? will ja auch gut aussehen wenns denn mal soweit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2004)

http://www.adidas-cycling.de/
http://www.buff.de/
http://www.gorebikewear.com
http://www.headsweats.com/
http://www.mtborah.com/
http://www.pearlizumi.com/
http://www.primalwear.de/
http://www.sportful.info/
http://www.sugoi.ca/
http://www.voler.com/
http://zoic.com/


----------



## oropeza (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> zu  meiner verteidigung..... ich war noch nie in holland...
> 
> 
> sagt mal, hat mal jemand nen link für mich wo man gute biker-kleidung bestellen kann? will ja auch gut aussehen wenns denn mal soweit ist




www.radsportbekleidung.de

...aber die Funktion sollte einen höheren Stellenwert haben!


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und? sharky? hast du? lach.... du machst mir in der tat apettit....  nur halt nicht auf dich....



 wer sagt daß ich das will?


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und? sharky? hast du? lach.... du machst mir in der tat apettit....  nur halt nicht auf dich....



 wer sagt daß ich das will?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt daß ich das will?


Ich - weil wir das *alle* wollen ... Du Zierfisch!



			
				oropeza schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber die Funktion sollte einen höheren Stellenwert haben!


paperlapapp ... wer kommt denn auf so einen Humbug!??


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt daß ich das will?



lach... ich hab noch nie nen schmollenden hai gesehen.... sharky... was ist denn nun mit der schokocreme????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oropeza (23. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich - weil wir das *alle* wollen ... Du Zierfisch!
> 
> 
> paperlapapp ... wer kommt denn auf so einen Humbug!??




...insoweit hast Du natürlich recht  

Aber wie man bei dieser Dame unschwer erkennen kann, hat sie auf ein ausreichend großes Sitzpolster wertgelegt.


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

wenn ich von hinten so aussehe, hab ich mein ziel erreicht... *heul*

sieht nach einem langen weg aus...


----------



## oropeza (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich von hinten so aussehe, hab ich mein ziel erreicht... *heul*
> 
> sieht nach einem langen weg aus...



... nu nimm den Jungs doch nicht die Illusion


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

oropeza schrieb:
			
		

> ... nu nimm den Jungs doch nicht die Illusion



naja ich meine, da muss ich ganz schön lange für essen, um so auszusehen!


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> lach... ich hab noch nie nen schmollenden hai gesehen....


 ich auch nicht  




			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> sharky... was ist denn nun mit der schokocreme????
> 
> wenn ich von hinten so aussehe, hab ich mein ziel erreicht... *heul*
> sieht nach einem langen weg aus...


schokocreme? ich will den weg ja nicht unnötig verlängern   




@phaty
fall mir hier nicht in den rücken


----------



## itprofi (23. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich - weil wir das *alle* wollen ... Du Zierfisch!
> 
> 
> paperlapapp ... wer kommt denn auf so einen Humbug!??


Kurzum ein TRAUM! (Sind das alles Muskeln?  )


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzum ein TRAUM! (Sind das alles Muskeln?  )


das möchte ich garnicht wissen! die kann einem sonst damit ja ALLES abdrücken


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> das möchte ich garnicht wissen! die kann einem sonst damit ja ALLES abdrücken



Du wirst es nie erfahren ...


----------



## Gouda-Girl (23. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> das möchte ich garnicht wissen! die kann einem sonst damit ja ALLES abdrücken



ansonsten bin ich ja auch noch da


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten bin ich ja auch noch da



verwirr ihn nicht so ... eben wolltest Du ihn nicht haben ... jetzt macht er sich wieder Hoffnungen ... das kann man mit so jungen Menschen nicht machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itprofi (23. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten bin ich ja auch noch da


*Bitte???!!*


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

lach.... ich euch auch, ihr süssen....


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten bin ich ja auch noch da


hü oder hott, hin oder her! meine gute, du scheinst nicht recht zu wissen was du willst! 
aber schön daß du noch da bist  frag mich nur, wofür


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> schön daß du noch da bist  frag mich nur, wofür



okay, dann werde ich mich mal aus diesem thread verabschieden....

war schön mit euch und danke dass ihr mich so herzlich willkommen geheissen habt...

wünsche euch einen schönen tag, LG aus Nienburg, Antje !


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

oooooooooch wie süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß!

die kleine schmollt! 

na ich meine, wenn wir dir schon keinen appetit auf uns machen können dann versteh ich eben net was das "ich bin ja auch noch da wenn..." soll


----------



## Trailflyer (24. Juni 2004)

eben sollten wir sie halle herzlich begrüssen und jetzt verabschiedet SIE sich von uns...irgendwas läuft hier falsch


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> eben sollten wir sie halle herzlich begrüssen und jetzt verabschiedet SIE sich von uns...irgendwas läuft hier falsch


um einen mann zu verstehen, musst du ein mann sein
um eine frau zu verstehen, der liebe gott!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

grummel.... mal in mein profil geschaut?


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> grummel.... mal in mein profil geschaut?



Klar das tun wir schliesslich ca. fünf mal am Tag immer in der Hoffnung, dass ein neues Bild von Dir drin ist - allerdings ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass Sharky Recht hat - und glaub mir, dass gebe ich nur unter Folter und extrem ungerne zu!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

dann erzähl doch mal worum es hier eigentlich geht!!!! ich hab nie behauptet dass ich auch euch "keinen apettit" habe, aber wenn er schon von leckerem essen erzählt, dann ist es ja wohl logisch, dass ich in erster linie auf die schokocreme scharf bin... was erwartet ihr???

WORUM GEHT ES?????? womit hat sharky recht und womit hab ich ihm bitte unrecht getan???? ich raffs nicht!!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> dann erzähl doch mal worum es hier eigentlich geht!!!!



Das haben wir alle vergessen ... oder?


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

so kinners, jetzt mal alle wieder lieb zueinander hier. antje mag nur gutes essen, wir mögen sie, ihre bilder machen phaty ganz wuschig und worum es hier geht ist doch egal solange wir netten smalltalk haben


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

small kann auch manchmal zu small wirken... piep piep piep wir ham uns alle lieb, ists recht so?


----------



## Silent (24. Juni 2004)

Das Bild ist doch in Holland aufgenommen, oder?
Wird Zeit das ich mal wieder eine Trainingsrunde über die Grenze lege 






Ach so, wenn es eine Wahl zum Baggerthread des Jahres geben sollte, steht der hier sicherlich ganz weit vorne   
da soll noch einer sagen das ich rumbagger


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> da soll noch einer sagen das ich rumbagger



wenn du dich entschieden hast ob du baggerst oder nicht, darfst du dich gerne noch mal melden ;-)

LG G-G!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (24. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dich entschieden hast ob du baggerst oder nicht, darfst du dich gerne noch mal melden ;-)
> 
> LG G-G!


Um mich in die Reihe derer einzureihen die das hier schon praktizieren?
Junge Frau, würde ich mich "Silent" nennen wenn ich solche Sprüche klopfen würde? 
Das geht auch anders


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht auch anders



davon bin ich ausgegangen...


----------



## Silent (24. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> davon bin ich ausgegangen...


Tja, aber doch überlasse ich es anderen die sich schon in dich verguckt haben


----------



## Trailflyer (24. Juni 2004)

wär ja schade wenn nich


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, aber doch überlasse ich es anderen die sich schon in dich verguckt haben



dafür hängst Du Dich aber ganz schön rein ...
Weisst ja, je mehr man behauptet, dass es einem egal ist, umso verdächtiger macht man sich!


----------



## Trailflyer (24. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> dafür hängst Du Dich aber ganz schön rein ...
> Weisst ja, je mehr man behauptet, dass es einem egal ist, umso verdächtiger macht man sich!


so siehts aus


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

hihihi!

also antje, so grummelig gefällst du mir garnicht! lach mal *kitzel*


----------



## Silent (24. Juni 2004)

Tja, in den meisten Fällen kann sein das du recht hast.
In dem Fall (in meinem) aber nicht.
Wenn ich wirklich in irgendeiner Weise interessiert wäre, dann würde ich in einem der Postings von mir auf ihr Äußeres oder sonstwas von ihr eingegangen sein.
Hab ich das? Nein 

Ist mir aber auch zu blöd in Foren auf das Aussehen anderer einzugehen oder gar zu bewerten.
Aber ich muß mich ja auch nicht rechtfertigen.

Demnach, da ich mich nochmal melden soll wenn ich mich entschieden habe zu baggern oder nicht, wars das jetzt


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, in den meisten Fällen kann sein das du recht hast.
> In dem Fall (in meinem) aber nicht.
> Wenn ich wirklich in irgendeiner Weise interessiert wäre, dann würde ich in einem der Postings von mir auf ihr Äußeres oder sonstwas von ihr eingegangen sein.
> Hab ich das? Nein



Du bist eben ein ganz Verschlagener ... 

Ausserdem haben die meisten immer noch nicht verstanden, dass dieser thread überhaupt nix mehr mit Antje zu tun hat - Sharky und ich flirten hier nur heimlich miteinander!


----------



## Trailflyer (24. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, in den meisten Fällen kann sein das du recht hast.
> In dem Fall (in meinem) aber nicht.
> Wenn ich wirklich in irgendeiner Weise interessiert wäre, dann würde ich in einem der Postings von mir auf ihr Äußeres oder sonstwas von ihr eingegangen sein.
> Hab ich das? Nein
> ...


einer von der ganz alten schule  aber tür auf halten is auch echt ok bei frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, in den meisten Fällen kann sein das du recht hast.
> In dem Fall (in meinem) aber nicht.


naja, behaupten kann das jeder 




			
				Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich wirklich in irgendeiner Weise interessiert wäre, dann würde ich in einem der Postings von mir auf ihr Äußeres oder sonstwas von ihr eingegangen sein.
> Hab ich das? Nein


NOCH nicht  aber wer weiß was noch gekommen wäre wenn wir nicht sofort gemerkt hätten, was du für einer bist  vielleicht bombardierst du sie auch mit emails und singst ihr minne-lieder  



			
				Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir aber auch zu blöd in Foren auf das Aussehen anderer einzugehen oder gar zu bewerten.
> Aber ich muß mich ja auch nicht rechtfertigen.


na dafür rechtfertigst du dich aber ganz schön  wie heisst es so schön: getroffene hunde bellen


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> einer von der ganz alten schule  aber tür auf halten is auch echt ok bei frauen


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem haben die meisten immer noch nicht verstanden, dass dieser thread überhaupt nix mehr mit Antje zu tun hat - Sharky und ich flirten hier nur heimlich miteinander!



psssssssssssssssssssssst! bisher hat es doch keiner gemerkt, mein kleiner fernfahrer!!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juni 2004)

sharky mein herzblatt... den gefallen tu ich dir doch gerne....

bei solchen einträgen bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig mehr als zu lachen


gott, seid ihr süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß!!!


----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> gott, seid ihr süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß!!!


na dann schau mal in den spiegel dann weisst du wer hier wirklich süß (und noch viel mehr!) ist!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (24. Juni 2004)

@sharky langsam grenzen deine post an minnelieder. 
Oder doch eher die Forum Version von mails.

und was silent angeht:     
lieber einmal zuviel die tür auf gemacht als einmal zu wenig


----------



## Trailflyer (25. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> na dann schau mal in den spiegel dann weisst du wer hier wirklich süß (und noch viel mehr!) ist!!



jetzt geht er aber in die vollen da wir alles ausgepackt was es nur so an verbalakrobatik gibt um das weibchen an sich zu binden und es zu umgarnen und dann wenn ers hat macht er es dick und hässlich das es kein anderer mehr haben will...man man man lass uns doch die antje wie se is


----------



## Trailflyer (25. Juni 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky langsam grenzen deine post an minnelieder.
> Oder doch eher die Forum Version von mails.
> 
> und was silent angeht:
> lieber einmal zuviel die tür auf gemacht als einmal zu wenig



heyhey die türen halte ich hier auf...mach so weiter und für dich is se zu


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

nix da... ich werd net fett und rund.... alles andere ist oki....... ich bleib auch bei nem kerl wenn ich gut ausseh... oki?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailflyer (25. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> nix da... ich werd net fett und rund.... alles andere ist oki....... ich bleib auch bei nem kerl wenn ich gut ausseh... oki?



das will ich auch schwer hoffen!!!


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2004)

@trailflyer & blumenwiese
nur kein neid! ich meine, man muß ja ein bißchen nett zu frauen sein. nur weil ihr das nicht könnt...


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. Juni 2004)

naja unter nett versteh ich nicht jemandem blumen ans krankenbett zu bringen, und wenn er tod ist nicht einmal auf die beerdigung zu gehen 
*stichel*
ab trailflyer: wer türen öffnet, hat auch gelernt eine verschlossene tür zu öffnen. und wenn es mit Hilfe von Minneliedern ist.
mach du die tür zu, weil ich sie woanders zu mache? beurteilst du auch deine Freunde nach ihren Freunden? 
*nochmehrstichel*

ach sharky neid. das wort kenn ich nicht. überlegeneheit vieleicht


----------



## Trailflyer (25. Juni 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> naja unter nett versteh ich nicht jemandem blumen ans krankenbett zu bringen, und wenn er tod ist nicht einmal auf die beerdigung zu gehen
> *stichel*
> ab trailflyer: wer türen öffnet, hat auch gelernt eine verschlossene tür zu öffnen. und wenn es mit Hilfe von Minneliedern ist.
> mach du die tür zu, weil ich sie woanders zu mache? beurteilst du auch deine Freunde nach ihren Freunden?
> ...



ich lach mich schlapp...wär ja geil wenn du das bei "jeder" tür kannst hehe oder wobei probiers doch mal aus und setz dich nachts vor ne geschlossene tür eines einkaufszentrums und sing ma bis die tür aufgeht..ich glaub da kannste lange singen und wenn du wieder einigermassen "wach" bist sitzte auf der geschlossenen und dann kannste ewig singen und kommst nie mehr raus..aber keine sorge sharky und ich werden zu deiner beerdigung kommen und auch sicher blumen mitbringen!!!

greetz J...!!!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

<----- schaut sich um.... also ich bin der meinung, wir schweifen gerade ein wenig zu arg vom thema ab *kopfkratz*


----------



## Trailflyer (25. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @trailflyer & blumenwiese
> nur kein neid! ich meine, man muß ja ein bißchen nett zu frauen sein. nur weil ihr das nicht könnt...


ich kann sehr wohl nett zu frauen sein und im allgemeinen bin ich das auch immer *hust* hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lola_radelt (25. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> <----- schaut sich um.... also ich bin der meinung, wir schweifen gerade ein wenig zu arg vom thema ab *kopfkratz*



Da frage ich mich nur, um welches Thema es denn ging?
Ach ja, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein.... Thema war: "Jungs anbaggern, sich anbaggern lassen und die Jungs dann abblitzen lassen" *fg*. OK, ist nicht so ganz mein Thema, also ziehe ich weiter   .


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Thema war: "Jungs anbaggern, sich anbaggern lassen und die Jungs dann abblitzen lassen" *fg*. OK, ist nicht so ganz mein Thema, also ziehe ich weiter   .





tssssssssssss sowas kann auch nur jemand behaupten, der nicht von anfang an dabei gewesen ist... ODER sehe ich das falsch??? *kopfkratz*


----------



## plattländer (25. Juni 2004)

nur um zuzugeben, dass ich mir doch tatsächlich den ganzen thread durchgelesen hab (, weil "gouda-girl" und dementsprechend gut besucht), wollte ich mal meinen respekt aussprechen, mit einem käsig anmutenden namen und unglaublichem weiblichen charme so viele echte männer auf den plan zu rufen und so lange bei der stange zu halten. ob man das nun anbaggern nennt oder meint, sie habe alle am schwanz gepackt ...

SCHEISS DRAUF

es ist kontakt, gespräch beschäftigung oder was auch immer, aber, wer hier reinschreibt, zeigt interesse und kann ruhig ehrlich sein. auch, wenn das hier ein stell-dich-vor-forum sein soll, ist es doch nicht verboten, vom thema abzukommen, solange es nett weitergeht und der thread noch bei gouda girl bleibt (patz! .. kritik an goada-boys). nachdem ich hier ne halbe stunde gelesen hab, denke ich, darf ich auch mal was schreiben (interesse!), aber lasst euch nicht stören und macht schön thread-treffen (andalusien oder malle). ich hab genug gesehen und ... gelernt ... "huoar!" ich freu mich auf meinen nächsten thread unter dem namen bunny 26 oder so, hehe.

'machts gut ihr flaschen'


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. Juni 2004)

amüsant plattländer 
ja das interesse. ich widme meinen ganzen post plattländer und den anderen gouda boys die wie du sagst komplett in den thread integriert worden sind.

wer weiss. manch eine tür bekommt man mit minnesang auf. nur geht es um das interesse. die türen die ich nicht aufbekomme, lass ich zu, und beschäftige mich lieber mit einer anderen tür. Wie wärs mit einem Rosentor. Da läuft sich viel leichter durch, und im verlgeich zu anderen türen *stichel* ist sie viel schöner.

um dem topic nachzukommen. 
obwohl sorry das schaff ich nicht. 
*singgg*
Chramer, gip die varwe mir,
die min wengel roete,
damit ich die jungen man
an ir dank der minnenliebe noete. 
Seht mich an, 
jungen man! 
lat mich iu gevallen!
 Minnet, tugentliche man,
minnecliche frouwen!
minne tuot iu hoch gemout
unde lat iuch in hohen eren schouwen.
Seht mich an
jungen man!
lat mich iu gevallen!
 *sing*


----------



## Silent (25. Juni 2004)

dit is vandaag zeer mooi


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

aber nicht, dass ich hier auch noch mit ner tür verwechselt werde...


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. Juni 2004)

das ist mal ein post  *schmunzel*
eher mit einem gouda.


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht, dass ich hier auch noch mit ner tür verwechselt werde...


nein, dich rennen wir nicht ein oder um 
auf händen tragen würd es da schon eher treffen


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

WASSERMANN RULES!!! sorry, mir fehlen grad mal die worte.... melde mich wenn ich nicht mehr baff bin, oki?!


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> WASSERMANN RULES!!!


was anderes hab ich nie behautptet  
warum bist du denn nun so baff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailflyer (25. Juni 2004)

nur mal so allgemein....offene türen sind langweilig!!!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> warum bist du denn nun so baff?



darf ich hier nicht einfach mal baff sein???


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich hier nicht einfach mal baff sein???


laß mich mal überlegen.... *überleg*



NÖ  



*knutschi*






ach leutz, ist das traurig, ich sitz freitag abend daheim, lerne eine sinnlose programmiersprache und hab nebenher fußball laufen statt mit freunden auf den größten und geilsten jahrmarkt in der ganzen ecke zu gehen und einen drauf zu machen


----------



## Silent (25. Juni 2004)

Jetzt muß ich doch noch mal was schreiben.
Vielleicht verstehts ja einer 

niet slecht, brengt de vrouw werkelijk allen in wanorde. Maar als de heren daar te hebben langs-spel bedoelen, hen zou moeten doen calmly, pretidiot ook maken om te maken. Spel van verre Antje


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2004)

pass mal auf du holzschuhträger:
entweder du schreibst anständig auf deutsch oder ich sag den admins daß du hier die mitglieder auf holländisch beleidigst und du wirst gesperrt  
grenzt zur zeit ja an frechheit was auf holländisch zu schreiben  




also die griechen gefallen mir grade richtig  das tor eben war ja nur genial!! hoffentlich geht das so aus, dann müssen nur noch die holzschuhtragenden deichbewohner rausfliegen und die welt ist für mich wieder ok


----------



## Silent (25. Juni 2004)

Bin kein Holzschuhträger. Da passen klickies so schlecht dran 
Wohn aber nicht allzuweit von Holland weg


----------



## Gouda-Girl (26. Juni 2004)

wie jetzt???? ich bring hier unordnung rein??? boah!!!! wie gemein!!!


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt???? ich bring hier unordnung rein??? boah!!!! wie gemein!!!


wer hat denn das behauptet? bestimmt der holzschuhträger in seinen beiden zeilen kauderwelsch


----------



## Silent (26. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt???? ich bring hier unordnung rein??? boah!!!! wie gemein!!!


Nöö, falsch übersetzt 
Der Text ist nicht negativ über dich
Der erste Satz heißt "Nicht schlecht, die Frau versteht es wirklich alle durcheinander zu bringen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Satz heißt "Nicht schlecht, die Frau versteht es wirklich alle durcheinander zu bringen"



buuuuuuuh! raus! pfui! zu poden den purschen!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Die Kreativität geht etwas vor die Hunde seit ihr durch den Holzschuhschnitzer inspiriert vom Frauen-Baggern zum Frauen-Verstehen übergegangen seid ...


----------



## Gouda-Girl (26. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö, falsch übersetzt
> Der Text ist nicht negativ über dich
> Der erste Satz heißt "Nicht schlecht, die Frau versteht es wirklich alle durcheinander zu bringen"




und was hab ich daran jetzt falsch übersetzt???  

wünsche euch einen schönen, sonnigen samstag, ich werd mich mal losmachen so langsam und in meine heimat fahren *freuuuuu*


LG aus Rohrsen, Antje!


----------



## Silent (26. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und was hab ich daran jetzt falsch übersetzt???


Na unordnung reinbringen ist negativ behaftet.
jemanden oder welche durcheinanderbringen ist durchaus als positiv zu verstehen. Vor allem im zusammenhang des ganzen Satzes.

Aber egal


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2004)

so, zurück vom traning  
schön wars


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Na unordnung reinbringen ist negativ behaftet.
> jemanden oder welche durcheinanderbringen ist durchaus als positiv zu verstehen. Vor allem im zusammenhang des ganzen Satzes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lola_radelt (26. Juni 2004)

Hey Phatlizard, wer hat denn dieses gelungene Photo von Dir gemacht?   
Und die Brille ist von Fielmann? *fg*


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Phatlizard, wer hat denn dieses gelungene Photo von Dir gemacht?
> Und die Brille ist von Fielmann? *fg*



Wenn ich so klasse aussehen würde, dann wäre ich jetzt bestimmt auf der Piste und würde rennenden Lolas hinterherhecheln und nicht vor der Klotze hängen und Holländern beim Fussball zuschauen!


----------



## Lola_radelt (26. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so klasse aussehen würde, dann wäre ich jetzt bestimmt auf der Piste und würde rennenden Lolas hinterherhecheln und nicht vor der Klotze hängen und Holländern beim Fussball zuschauen!



Na dann.....


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann.....



Stellt sich die Frage, was Du zu Hause zu suchen hast ...


----------



## Lola_radelt (26. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich die Frage, was Du zu Hause zu suchen hast ...



Ich hüte mein Kind, antworte auf Postings von phatalizard und schaue nebenbei Fussball - die Zeiten, in denen ich Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag nonstop auf der Piste bin, sind schon seeeehr lange vorbei . Und nochwas - ich bin auch nicht blond *ggg*..... und dazu auch nicht der Typ Lola, dem die Kreaturen der Samstag-Nacht-Piste hinterherhecheln . Ob ich das Glück nennen darf? *fg*


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> ..... und dazu auch nicht der Typ Lola, dem die Kreaturen der Samstag-Nacht-Piste hinterherhecheln . Ob ich das Glück nennen darf? *fg*



Definitiv!!! Ich mein, guck Dir doch diesen Thread an - Männer kannste total knicken und wir sind echt alle so ...

phaty

P.S.: Neue Masche, Selbstbeschimpfungen ...


----------



## Silent (26. Juni 2004)

sich selbst unattraktiv machen erhöht das interesse anderer


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> sich selbst unattraktiv machen erhöht das interesse anderer



Da mach ich mir wenig sorgen - egal wie schei$$e ich aussehen sollte ich bin immer super attraktiv ...


----------



## Lola_radelt (26. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv!!! Ich mein, guck Dir doch diesen Thread an - Männer kannste total knicken und wir sind echt alle so ...
> 
> phaty
> 
> P.S.: Neue Masche, Selbstbeschimpfungen ...



Na ja - wenn ich mir dann die "Hausherrin" dieses Threads anschaue, wirft das auch kein gutes Bild auf uns Frauen. Da könnte ich ja schreiben: "schau Dir mal die Mädels in diesem Thread an, kannste total knicken und wir sind echt alle so ....."
Aber ich tue das nicht, weil ich nicht so bin *ggg*.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Oh weh oh weh ... das wird die sensibele Hausherrin aber schwer irritieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lola_radelt (26. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich mir wenig sorgen - egal wie schei$$e ich aussehen sollte ich bin immer super attraktiv ...




   

Man ist so attraktiv, wie man sich fühlt *ggg*


----------



## Lola_radelt (26. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Oh weh oh weh ... das wird die sensibele Hausherrin aber schwer irritieren ...



Ja ja, sensibel ist sie - das hat sie nicht nur in diesem Thread bewiesen. 

Aber so eine gestandene Persönlichkeit wird das schon gut wegstecken


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, sensibel ist sie - das hat sie nicht nur in diesem Thread bewiesen.
> 
> Aber so eine gestandene Persönlichkeit wird das schon gut wegstecken



Das Internet ist doch einfach ein grausamer Platz ...


----------



## Silent (26. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internet ist doch einfach ein grausamer Platz ...


Solange man nicht den Fehler macht und sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt, gehts eigentlich.

So, jetzt reichts in dem Thread hier von mir


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt reichts in dem Thread hier von mir



Wir werden Dich vermissen ...


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Juni 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, sensibel ist sie - das hat sie nicht nur in diesem Thread bewiesen.
> 
> Aber so eine gestandene Persönlichkeit wird das schon gut wegstecken


ich hab es mich vorher nicht getraut. da funktioniert das gute alte englische prinzip doch noch.
Jetzt gebt ihr auch noch Denkanstöße. Ich glaube das ist der falsche Ort dazu.

Lasst uns lieber alle Minnelieder singen, Silent, ich brauche dich!!
Ich bin schön, Ich bin schön, Ich bin schön, Ich bin schön.


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2004)

können wir uns mal wieder über normale themen unterhalten? 
ich bin am boden zerstört! nicht nur daß die käsköppe weiter sind, auch noch die westrussen (=tschechen) sind weiter. all die ganzen attraktiven weiblichen skanidnavischen fans fahren jetzt heim 

aber zum glück haben wir ja noch antje mit den abwechslungsreichen und höchst ansehnlichen bildern


----------



## something fishy (27. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> können wir uns mal wieder über normale themen unterhalten?



... sagt der Anmürber Nr. 1 ... !


----------



## itprofi (27. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> können wir uns mal wieder über normale themen unterhalten?
> ich bin am boden zerstört! nicht nur daß die käsköppe weiter sind, auch noch die westrussen (=tschechen) sind weiter. all die ganzen attraktiven weiblichen skanidnavischen fans fahren jetzt heim


Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2004)

something fishy schrieb:
			
		

> ... sagt der Anmürber Nr. 1 ... !



der... was??


----------



## Trailflyer (28. Juni 2004)

sharky du bist kein guter mensch!!!


----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> sharky du bist kein guter mensch!!!


 waruuuuuuuuuum nicht?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (28. Juni 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja - wenn ich mir dann die "Hausherrin" dieses Threads anschaue, *wirft das auch kein gutes Bild auf uns Frauen*.




kann mir mal bitte jemand verständlich machen was hier abgeht?


----------



## Blumenwiese (28. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mal bitte jemand verständlich machen was hier abgeht?


Genau das meinte ich mit Denkanstößen.  Jetzt könnt ihr sie geben.
Manchmal frage ich mich, warum manch einer nicht lacht. Jetzt weiss ich es.
@Gouda. Käse ist halt nicht das wichtigste Kriterium neben dem Aussehen.


----------



## Gouda-Girl (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollt mich mal von meinem Wochenende wieder zurückmelden! Hoffe, Ihr habt das schöne Wetter auch ordentlich ausgekostet!

Wünsche Euch einen guten Start in die kommende Woche!!

LG, G-G!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2004)

hallo antje 

was hast denn das ganze WE gemacht, wenn man nix von dir gehört hat?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (28. Juni 2004)

@sharky... ich war mal richtig gut feiern... naja... was heisst richtig gut??? lach... so wie sensible frauen eben feiern... schützenfest, nach dem zwanzigsten bier    hinterm zelt erbrochen (lach) und getanzt bis ich irgendwann auf die schlaue idee gekommen bin, ohne schuhe gehts besser... jo.... 

nächsten vormittag um zehn hab ich mich im arm meiner besten freundin wiedergefunden... schlafenderweise und dann sind wir heim zu ihr, haben frühstück gemacht, noch ein wenig nett gebabbelt und dann bin ich wieder heim zu meiner mutter gefahren

heute morgen dann noch therapie und seit 16.00 bin ich wieder in den dunklen wäldern von rohrsen anzutreffen.... und du? hattest du auch ein wenig spass? *knuddel*

Liebe Grüsse aus dem Norden, Antje!


----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky... ich war mal richtig gut feiern... naja... was heisst richtig gut??? lach... so wie sensible frauen eben feiern...


da ich jetzt noch keine frauen hab feiern sehen die von sich so direkt behaupteten, sensibel zu sein (andererseits, welche behauptet das nicht),  weiß ich leider nicht wie das aussieht  ihr habt ja sicher nicht hallenhalma gespielt und eierlikör getrungen  



			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> schützenfest, nach dem zwanzigsten bier    hinterm zelt erbrochen (lach) und getanzt bis ich irgendwann auf die schlaue idee gekommen bin, ohne schuhe gehts besser... jo....


 das nennst du sensibel? das klingt ja schlimmer als wenn ich mit meinen kumpels ein halli galli drecksau fest mache!  aber find ich gut  




			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> nächsten vormittag um zehn hab ich mich im arm meiner besten freundin wiedergefunden... schlafenderweise und dann sind wir heim zu ihr, haben frühstück gemacht, noch ein wenig nett gebabbelt und dann bin ich wieder heim zu meiner mutter gefahren


 jaja, und die mama hat sich sicher shcon sorgen gemacht wo ´s kind bleibt und hat dir erst mal ne standpauke gehalten weil du so lange und noch dazu stockbesoffen weg warst 




			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> heute morgen dann noch therapie und seit 16.00 bin ich wieder in den dunklen wäldern von rohrsen anzutreffen....


therapiert? was therapierst du denn? *mirsorgenmach* 



			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und du? hattest du auch ein wenig spass? *knuddel*


 leider nicht so sehr aber den knuddler kann ich gut brauchen  
naja, wobei, das RR training war ok 

lg aus dem süden
mathias


----------



## blademaker (28. Juni 2004)

So, weils so lustig hier ist, will ich mich auchmal in diesen Thread, der leicht schw..z-gesteuerten, mit einhängen  



			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky... ich war mal richtig gut feiern... naja... was heisst richtig gut??? lach... so wie sensible frauen eben feiern... schützenfest, nach dem zwanzigsten bier    hinterm zelt erbrochen (lach) und getanzt bis ich irgendwann auf die schlaue idee gekommen bin, ohne schuhe gehts besser... jo....


Wieso erbrochen, du kannst doch das gute, bezahlte Bier nicht einfach so verschütten, diese Verschwendung tut einem ja in der Seele weh   und wenn man bedenkt das dann auch noch der Kater und die Kopfschmerzen ausbleiben, dann war ja das ganze Trinken für die Katz  



			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> heute morgen dann noch therapie und seit 16.00 bin ich wieder in den dunklen wäldern von rohrsen anzutreffen.... und du? hattest du auch ein wenig spass? *knuddel*
> 
> Liebe Grüsse aus dem Norden, Antje!


Was machst du in dunklen Wäldern? Försterin?

... und apropo sind eigentlich schon nenneswerte Infos über einen Andalusien-Trip gegeben worden?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (29. Juni 2004)

blademaker, ich wohne in den dunklen wäldern von rohrsen... lach.. naja um es verständlich zu machen.... rohrsen ist ein klitzekleines dörfchen an der weser und ausser bäume und mir gibts hier nicht viel... oki?!

@sharky... therapie... brauchst dir keine sorgen machen, ist nichts schlimmes... naja.. zumindest kann man gut mit leben! ;-) *knuddel?*



was andalusien betrifft, hab ich  mich von meinem onkel am wochenende erstmal mit reiseführern eindecken lassen, der fährt nämlich jedes jahr mindestens drei mal dort hin und naja... er kennt sich halt aus! er sagt, es sei wohl besser wenn wir ne küstentour machen würden, weil die berge dort schon ziemlich hoch sind... mmmmmh... da hatte ich spontan ne andere idee... schottland wäre doch eigentlich auch toll oder? aber ich glaub ich werde von allem zu begeistern sein solange es nicht deutschland heisst und dort keine weser fliesst.... 

wünsche euch noch einen schönen dienstag, liebe grüsse aus rohrsen, G-G!


----------



## swe68 (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Antje,
ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen - ich habe hier mit anderen Threads genug zu tun    ....
Bin auf Dich schon mal im Fitness-Bereich hier gestoßen und wünsche Dir nun vor allem viel Spass und neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema Biken, etc. hier.
Ich denke mir, hier gibt es viele nette Menschen. 
Liebe Grüße und viel Spass auf dem Bike
Stephanie


----------



## sharky (29. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky... therapie... brauchst dir keine sorgen machen, ist nichts schlimmes... naja.. zumindest kann man gut mit leben! ;-) *knuddel?*


*trotzdemwissenwill*  
was isses denn? zwanghafte, exhibitionistische anfälle?  




			
				Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ... schottland wäre doch eigentlich auch toll oder? aber ich glaub ich werde von allem zu begeistern sein solange es nicht deutschland heisst und dort keine weser fliesst....


schottland ist eine seeeeeeeeeeeehr gute idee! ich ehmpfehle hier entweder die inseln im westen oder, und das ganz besonders, die western highlands! traumhaft schön, die berge nicht zu hoch, alle paar meter ne whisky distille (für den kleinen durst zwischendurch  ) und schnuckelige kleine dörfer mit urigen pubs  
wann fliegen wir?


----------



## Gouda-Girl (29. Juni 2004)

swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen -



lach.... das ist auch überhaupt nicht nötig ;-)



			
				swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf Dich schon mal im Fitness-Bereich hier gestoßen und wünsche Dir nun vor allem viel Spass und neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema Biken, etc. hier.
> Ich denke mir, hier gibt es viele nette Menschen.
> Liebe Grüße und viel Spass auf dem Bike
> Stephanie



danke, lieb von dir.... vielleicht lesen wir ja irgendwo noch mal wieder "aufeinander", würde mich auf alle fälle freuen!!

@sharky...
ich geh seit fast 3 jahren zur physiotherapie... ist also echt net so arg, oki?!

Liebe Grüsse und noch einen schönen Abend zusammen... Sharky? ich mein das mit Schottland ernst... 

Antje!


----------



## sharky (29. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sharky? ich mein das mit Schottland ernst...
> 
> Antje!



gut, ich auch! wann fahr´n wir? sollten den termin nur halbwegs mit meiner diplomarbeit abstimmen


----------



## Gouda-Girl (29. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> sollten den termin nur halbwegs mit meiner diplomarbeit abstimmen



und vielleicht auch ein wenig mit meinem urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> und vielleicht auch ein wenig mit meinem urlaub?


 das können wir dann ausdisuktieren


----------



## Gouda-Girl (30. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> das können wir dann ausdisuktieren



na das ist doch mal ein wort


----------



## sharky (30. Juni 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> na das ist doch mal ein wort


eben! ein mann, ein wort!....



...eine frau, ein wörterbuch!


*duckundweg*


----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2004)

hallo guten morgen,

@ gauda-girl,

ich möchte dir hier ncohmals sagen, das es kein angriff im "fett absaugen" thread gegen dich sein sollte. vielemehr  würden mich, und auch die anderen, wirklich interessieren aus welchen hintergründen du das hast machen lassen. nur dann können wir auch unsere meinungen vielleicht in einem andeen licht sehen. wäre sicher eine gute neue grundlage für den thread. wir würden uns wirklich freuen, wenn du dich dort wieder meldest.

grüße coffee


----------



## Trailflyer (1. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo guten morgen,
> 
> @ gauda-girl,
> 
> ...



warum nich gleich auf der startseite???manmanman bald weiss es jeder und dann wirds aber stressig für die liebe frau antje.....PM wär sicher ne alternative gewesen odda???


----------



## Lola_radelt (1. Juli 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> warum nich gleich auf der startseite???manmanman bald weiss es jeder und dann wirds aber stressig für die liebe frau antje.....PM wär sicher ne alternative gewesen odda???



Na ich bitte Dich - die gute Frau (Gouda-Girl) hat das Posting selbst im "Fettabsaugen" - Thread verfasst. Da muss sie dann wohl mit rechnen, dass es Reaktionen darauf gibt, oder? 
Coffee hat sie lediglich ganz höflich darum gebeten, doch nochmal Stellung dazu zu beziehen. Dann soll Gouda-Girl doch einfach schreiben, dass sie kein Statement abgeben will und fertig!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (1. Juli 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich bitte Dich - die gute Frau (Gouda-Girl) hat das Posting selbst im "Fettabsaugen" - Thread verfasst. Da muss sie dann wohl mit rechnen, dass es Reaktionen darauf gibt, oder?
> Coffee hat sie lediglich ganz höflich darum gebeten, doch nochmal Stellung dazu zu beziehen. Dann soll Gouda-Girl doch einfach schreiben, dass sie kein Statement abgeben will und fertig!




lola, mein herz... schön dass es dich auch noch gibt!


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ...im "fett absaugen" thread ..


 

im waaaaaaaas?   

wasses nicht alles gibt!  die IBC wird immer krasser


----------



## Trailflyer (1. Juli 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich bitte Dich - die gute Frau (Gouda-Girl) hat das Posting selbst im "Fettabsaugen" - Thread verfasst. Da muss sie dann wohl mit rechnen, dass es Reaktionen darauf gibt, oder?
> Coffee hat sie lediglich ganz höflich darum gebeten, doch nochmal Stellung dazu zu beziehen. Dann soll Gouda-Girl doch einfach schreiben, dass sie kein Statement abgeben will und fertig!


ja nur muss man dafür nich andere threads zu müllen sondern kann das per PM machen und gut is!!!

greetz J...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (1. Juli 2004)




----------



## Coffee (1. Juli 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ja nur muss man dafür nich andere threads zu müllen sondern kann das per PM machen und gut is!!!
> 
> greetz J...!!!




a) war es mir wichtig mich auch öffenltich bei gauda-girl zu entschuldigen falls sie sich durch mein posting im betreffenden thread angegriffen gefühlt haben sollte.

b) war es nicht alleine mein anliegen, und da ich wusste das das hier Gauda-girls thread ist, habe ich mich eben kurz hier eingeklinkt.


c) nächstesmal werde ich eben die PM funktion verwenden.

danke coffee


----------



## Lola_radelt (1. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> lola, mein herz... schön dass es dich auch noch gibt!



Hach ja, Unkraut vergeht nicht


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> b) war es nicht alleine mein anliegen, und da ich wusste das das hier Gauda-girls thread ist, habe ich mich eben kurz hier eingeklinkt.



naja, ne weise "alte" frau wie du *duck* hätte das doch besser im entsprechenden thread gepostet. so wirbelst du doch nur hier unnötig staub auf. aber laßt die sache doch einfach sein, denke es ist geklärt! 


hat jemand ne frustbewältigungsmethode für mich? alkohol ist zwar ein gutes lösungsmittel, aber leider net für probleme


----------



## Lola_radelt (1. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> hat jemand ne frustbewältigungsmethode für mich? alkohol ist zwar ein gutes lösungsmittel, aber leider net für probleme



Ab aufs Bike


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

Lola_radelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ab aufs Bike


wenn ich es hier hätte dann würde ich sofort biken gehen aber da ich grade noch am studieren bin und das bike in der heimat steht wird das frühestens samstag was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailflyer (1. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ne frustbewältigungsmethode für mich? alkohol ist zwar ein gutes lösungsmittel, aber leider net für probleme



üb halt flossenstand odda so!!!


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> üb halt flossenstand odda so!!!


ich kann auch versuchen mit den ohren zu wackeln oder meinen ellbogen zu küssen 
aber da werd ich wahrscheinlich noch gefrusteter da das eh nicht klappt


----------



## Trailflyer (1. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann auch versuchen mit den ohren zu wackeln oder meinen ellbogen zu küssen
> aber da werd ich wahrscheinlich noch gefrusteter da das eh nicht klappt



hehe das mit dem ellebogen is lustig und 90% probieren es aus wenn man sie fragt ob se das können   
ok wenn ich schon keinen tip gegen frust hab (ausser biken und saufen) dann gib du mir einen gegen langeweile!!!


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ok wenn ich schon keinen tip gegen frust hab (ausser biken und saufen) dann gib du mir einen gegen langeweile!!!



geh in nen supermarkt, kauf dir nen karton m&m´s und mach ne auswertung welche farbe wie oft drin ist


----------



## Trailflyer (1. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> geh in nen supermarkt, kauf dir nen karton m&m´s und mach ne auswertung welche farbe wie oft drin ist



67 rote
58 blaue
74 grüne
62 braune
71 gelbe


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

wir haben das im jugendtreff mal über wochen hinweg gemacht und an m&m´s geschickt 
als dank gab es dann so ein m&m männchen und ein karton jeder sorte 

allerdings mussten wir damals das verschwinden der braunen m&m´s bei der schoko-sorte feststellen, dafür tauchten die blauen auf die aber net so gut waren. m&m´s haben es aber net geändert


----------



## Trailflyer (1. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben das im jugendtreff mal über wochen hinweg gemacht und an m&m´s geschickt
> als dank gab es dann so ein m&m männchen und ein karton jeder sorte
> 
> allerdings mussten wir damals das verschwinden der braunen m&m´s bei der schoko-sorte feststellen, dafür tauchten die blauen auf die aber net so gut waren. m&m´s haben es aber net geändert


   was haste denn noch so für hobbys???


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> was haste denn noch so für hobbys???


naja, die heutigen teenies hängen auf der straße rum, rauchen, saufen, nehmen drogen oder fahrn sich mitm roller tot
wir haben uns damals wenigsten zu beschäftigen gewusst


----------



## Gouda-Girl (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Wünsche Euch einen guten Start in den Freitag und somit auch ins kommende Wochenende! 

Liebe Grüsse aus Rohrsen, Antje!


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Grüsse aus Rohrsen, Antje!



dachte du bist in hannover?? 

dir auch nen schönen freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (2. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> dachte du bist in hannover??



ja, schön aufgepasst ;-) ich hatte gestern einen termin in hannover, das heisst aber nicht, dass ich dort auch übernachten muss, oder?!

Liebe Grüsse, Antje!


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ja, schön aufgepasst ;-) ich hatte gestern einen termin in hannover, das heisst aber nicht, dass ich dort auch übernachten muss, oder?!
> 
> Liebe Grüsse, Antje!



naja, wenigstens kannst du nicht beaupten, daß ich dir nicht zu"höre"


----------



## Gouda-Girl (2. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wenigstens kannst du nicht beaupten, daß ich dir nicht zu"höre"



wenn du es nicht erwähnt hättest wäre ich niemals im leben auf diese idee gekommen... tsssss... *bussi*

LG aus Rohrsen, Antje!


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2004)

das ist aber lieb 
ich sitz hier in ner ewig langweiligen präsentationsreihe und schlaf fast ein


----------



## jona$ (2. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber lieb
> ich sitz hier in ner ewig langweiligen präsentationsreihe und schlaf fast ein



im hörsaal?

wie biste da online (hab von solchen wireless-geschichten ja net so die ahnung)...

aber wie geht'n das technisch? (mal so rein interessehalber)


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2004)

vorlesung SAP = computer 
denn ohne PC geht es eben nicht das liebe SAP 
und da man net extra nen präsentationsraum hat nimmt man den vorlesungsraum wo jeder nen rechner hat 
aber der kollege neben mir hat seinen laptop dabei gehabt und war wireless online


----------



## jona$ (2. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ...vorlesungsraum wo jeder nen rechner hat...



aha, eine hochgradig dekadente und elitäre privathochschule also


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2004)

jona$ schrieb:
			
		

> aha, eine hochgradig dekadente und elitäre privathochschule also


 schön wärs! das war das pc pool der softwareentwickler die das eben brauchen. und da bekommt man nur zutritt wenn man was mit dem kram zu tun hat. im schnitt kommen bei uns 10 studenten auf einen rechnerplatz


----------



## Trailflyer (2. Juli 2004)

man man man was dieser thread alles schon für themen hatte..will nich mal jemand nen resume schreiben???   

greetz J...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (2. Juli 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> man man man was dieser thread alles schon für themen hatte..



*kopfkratz* zwei doofe ein gedanke? schön, dann brauch ich es ja nicht mehr zu sagen....  aber bei dem thema halt ich mich mal raus, da hab ich nämlich echt keine ahnung...

also, wenns was neues gibt, bin ich wieder dabei 
*sing* da sindwa dabei *sing*


----------



## sharky (3. Juli 2004)

ich hab kopfweh...


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2004)

<<<<*sharkyneaspirinCrüberreiche*



coffee


----------



## sharky (3. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> <<<<*sharkyneaspirinCrüberreiche*
> coffee



danke! ich bin heute irgendwie total durcheinander. um habl 6 gestern nach der präsentation anfangen zu saufen, um 10 im bett um 2 wach, um halb sechs wieder eingeschlafen... naja, wenigstens geht es meinem schädel besser, heut mittag wird schließlich mal wieder biken gegangen!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (3. Juli 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wenigstens geht es meinem schädel besser, heut mittag wird schließlich mal wieder biken gegangen!



.... dafür hab ich jetzt kopfweh.... ausserdem hat mir mein chef gesagt wie ich nächste woche arbeiten muss.... da kann es einem ja gar nicht gut gehen...    ich will nicht nachts um drei aufstehen müssen


----------



## Trailflyer (3. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> .... dafür hab ich jetzt kopfweh.... ausserdem hat mir mein chef gesagt wie ich nächste woche arbeiten muss.... da kann es einem ja gar nicht gut gehen...    ich will nicht nachts um drei aufstehen müssen


denk dann an dich wenn ich um 3 ins bett gehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (3. Juli 2004)

Trailflyer schrieb:
			
		

> denk dann an dich wenn ich um 3 ins bett gehe




ach und sonst denkst du nicht an mich???


----------



## Trailflyer (3. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> ach und sonst denkst du nicht an mich???



wer weiss wer weiss


----------



## Gouda-Girl (4. Juli 2004)

hab ich doch garnicht! wollte nie nach andalusien, da isses doch viel zu warm zum biken! (zitat aus lisa´s thread)

so sharky......... jetzt aber ne erklärung... zack zack...


----------



## Trailflyer (4. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich doch garnicht! wollte nie nach andalusien, da isses doch viel zu warm zum biken! (zitat aus lisa´s thread)
> 
> so sharky......... jetzt aber ne erklärung... zack zack...



jaja typisch sharky sobald was weibliches da is schreibt er das was sie hören wollen heheheh tja aufgeflogen wa!?!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (4. Juli 2004)

nun weiss ich wenigstens woran ich bin und ich werd schon noch jemanden finden der mit nach andalusien kommt..... <--- hoffe ich zumindest sehr!


----------



## itprofi (4. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> nun weiss ich wenigstens woran ich bin und ich werd schon noch jemanden finden der mit nach andalusien kommt..... <--- hoffe ich zumindest sehr!


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Trailflyer (4. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> nun weiss ich wenigstens woran ich bin und ich werd schon noch jemanden finden der mit nach andalusien kommt..... <--- hoffe ich zumindest sehr!


da sind ma dabei dat is prima......  also ich will


----------



## McBain (4. Juli 2004)

Hab' hier mal ein wenig mitgelesen und krieg' mich vor Lachen nicht mehr ein. Man muß seine Mitmenschen schon für ziemlich deppert halten, wenn man solch eine plumpe Nummer wie Sharky durchzuziehen versucht.











Zunächst gräbt man hier an... 


			
				sharky im Gouda-Girl-Thread schrieb:
			
		

> @ antje
> 
> sieht schon mal seeeeeeeehr gut aus
> 
> ...


... und weil's woanders besser paßt, ändert man flugs die Strategie...


			
				sharky im lisa78-Thread schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich doch garnicht! wollte nie nach andalusien, da isses doch viel zu warm zum biken!


Hab' gelesen, dieser Sharky bewirbt sich sogar um einen Mod-Posten... *gröööhl* Na wenn das kein tolles Vorbild für uns alle ist...


----------



## BertoneGT (4. Juli 2004)

Hier ein passender Link

Schmalspur Romantik 


Bin schon wieder weg....
Christian


----------



## Trailflyer (5. Juli 2004)

wie wärs denn mal wieder mit nem anständigen thema hier *ähmm hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (5. Juli 2004)

McBain schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' hier mal ein wenig mitgelesen und krieg' mich vor Lachen nicht mehr ein. Man muß seine Mitmenschen schon für ziemlich deppert halten, wenn man solch eine plumpe Nummer wie Sharky durchzuziehen versucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich mal einer, der meiner meinung ist, nun kann ich hoffentlich auch gleich schlafen... gute nacht zusammen!!! 

@trail_flyer... hoffe du meinst es wenigstens ernst mit andalusien und machst es net wie sharky und lässt mich letztendlich doch alleine fliegen... grummel...


----------



## Trailflyer (5. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> @trail_flyer... hoffe du meinst es wenigstens ernst mit andalusien und machst es net wie sharky und lässt mich letztendlich doch alleine fliegen... grummel...




was soll das denn heissen..vergleich mich ma nich mit dem notgeilenhai..ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## sharky (5. Juli 2004)

@McBain
du solltest mal lesen lernen .denn ich hab nie gesagt, daß ich mich um nen mod posten bewerbe was ich auch nicht tun werde. aber die truppe schreit danach. heisst aber noch lange nicht daß ich es tun werde  
also mach dich erst schlau und informier dich über leute bevor du dumm über sie daher schwätzt! 

@antje
das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus. andalusien an sich ok, aber net zum biken. dann kann ich auch gleich in die sahara  strand wäre da ok. oder eben biken in schottland. denn da an den strand zu liegen ist net soooo prickelnd. dachte analusien wäre vom tisch und die highlands (die ich zum biken durchaus bevorzugen würde!) wären angesagt?!  da steig ich jetzt auch nimmer durch!


----------



## Marcus (5. Juli 2004)

Ich darf mal den mahnenden Zeigefinger in die Runde heben und um ein 'back to topic' bitten.

Danke, rikman


----------



## plattländer (5. Juli 2004)

Nur um das nochmal loszuwerden, obwohl ich mich damit auch etwas oute. sharky ist mir einer der sympathischten poster, der offensichtlich wie auch ich nicht unbedingt viel 100%ig ernst meint. dadurch dass er sich überall und immer wieder meldet und so viele antworten verfasst ist es doch völlig klar, dass einiges evtl. missverständlich ist. da merkt man bei silent oder dem kumpel88 doch eher woran man ist,*schütteldenkopf*.
ist auch wieder interessant, wie viele member bei diesem thread nur so im hintergrund stehen, um sich nur dann plötzlich zu melden, weil ihnen das thema nich mehr gefällt oder sie jmd. dizzen müssen...


----------



## sharky (5. Juli 2004)

plattländer schrieb:
			
		

> ist auch wieder interessant, wie viele member bei diesem thread nur so im hintergrund stehen, um sich nur dann plötzlich zu melden, weil ihnen das thema nich mehr gefällt oder sie jmd. dizzen müssen...



da muß ich dir voll zustimmen!


----------



## Trailflyer (5. Juli 2004)

plattländer schrieb:
			
		

> ist auch wieder interessant, wie viele member bei diesem thread nur so im hintergrund stehen, um sich nur dann plötzlich zu melden, weil ihnen das thema nich mehr gefällt oder sie jmd. dizzen müssen...



hehehe .....da sind ma dabei das is prima....


----------



## Gouda-Girl (6. Juli 2004)

plattländer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um das nochmal loszuwerden, obwohl ich mich damit auch etwas oute. sharky ist mir einer der sympathischten poster, der offensichtlich wie auch ich nicht unbedingt viel 100%ig ernst meint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainPsycho (6. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> plattländer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gouda-Girl (9. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen zusammen!
Will nur mal eben Bescheid geben, dass ich mich in den nächsten Tagen hier nicht blicken lassen kann. Bin Mittwoch Abend beim Notarzt gewesen und nun lieg ich flach mit nem aktuten Halswirbelsäulensyndrom... das sind Schmerzen ohne Ende und ich WILL NEN LAPTOP..... *heul*****

am montag muss ich zum orthopäden und da wird dann geklärt wie es weitergeht von wegen ob ich den job wechseln muss, krankenhaus, reha, etc... naja.. ich wollt mich nur abmelden... und seht mir zu, dass der thread noch besteht wenn ich zurück bin... wünsche euch eine schöne zeit ohne mich, lieben gruss aus rohrsen, Antje!


----------



## itprofi (9. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen zusammen!
> Will nur mal eben Bescheid geben, dass ich mich in den nächsten Tagen hier nicht blicken lassen kann. Bin Mittwoch Abend beim Notarzt gewesen und nun lieg ich flach mit nem aktuten Halswirbelsäulensyndrom... das sind Schmerzen ohne Ende und ich WILL NEN LAPTOP..... *heul*****
> 
> am montag muss ich zum orthopäden und da wird dann geklärt wie es weitergeht von wegen ob ich den job wechseln muss, krankenhaus, reha, etc... naja.. ich wollt mich nur abmelden... und seht mir zu, dass der thread noch besteht wenn ich zurück bin... wünsche euch eine schöne zeit ohne mich, lieben gruss aus rohrsen, Antje!


Alles Gute und Kopf hoch ;-)

LG,
D.


----------



## Coffee (10. Juli 2004)

gute besserung @ gauda-girl


was machst du denn beruflich? oder ist das beim biken nun passiert?


grüße coffee


----------



## Gouda-Girl (11. Juli 2004)

huhu coffee.... auf der arbeit... hab mal wieder was gehoben was ich gar nicht hätte heben dürfen.. weisst ja sicher wie das so ist.... wenns einem gut geht denkt man nicht an die dinge die man nicht tun sollte..... wenns einem dann schlecht geht, ist es zu spät..

wünsche dir einen schönen sonntag.. ich geh morgen früh zum orthopäden und danach wieder in die spätschicht.... LG, Antje!


----------



## Trailflyer (11. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen zusammen!
> Will nur mal eben Bescheid geben, dass ich mich in den nächsten Tagen hier nicht blicken lassen kann. Bin Mittwoch Abend beim Notarzt gewesen und nun lieg ich flach mit nem aktuten Halswirbelsäulensyndrom... das sind Schmerzen ohne Ende und ich WILL NEN LAPTOP..... *heul*****
> 
> am montag muss ich zum orthopäden und da wird dann geklärt wie es weitergeht von wegen ob ich den job wechseln muss, krankenhaus, reha, etc... naja.. ich wollt mich nur abmelden... und seht mir zu, dass der thread noch besteht wenn ich zurück bin... wünsche euch eine schöne zeit ohne mich, lieben gruss aus rohrsen, Antje!


juhuu ich bin auch wieder da nach meiner (vollsperrung) also gute besserung auch von mir hier!!!

greetz J...!!!


----------



## Trailflyer (11. Juli 2004)

übrigens das mit dem fernfahrer stimmt wirklich nich!!!






greetz J...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2004)

soooooooo, nach ner woche "heimaturlaub" bin ich auch wieder vor ort


----------



## Gouda-Girl (12. Juli 2004)

eigens von mir und trail_flyer in der nacht von sonntag auf montag komponiert: 

DA SIND MA DABEI *sing* DAT IS PRIHIIIIMAAAA *sing* VIVAAAA COTTBUS!! *sing*

Ich bin auch wieder daaaa, aber jetzt auch wieder weg, denn ich muss zur Arbeit... wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Feierabend!!!!

LG Antje!!!


----------



## Trailflyer (14. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> eigens von mir und trail_flyer in der nacht von sonntag auf montag komponiert:
> 
> DA SIND MA DABEI *sing* DAT IS PRIHIIIIMAAAA *sing* VIVAAAA COTTBUS!! *sing*
> 
> ...


jaaaaaa was für eine nacht was für ein kompusition   aber ich bin jedesmal gerne wieder dabei..denn das war prihimmaa   

greetz J...!!!


----------



## Gouda-Girl (15. Juli 2004)

sag mal J...... wann wollen wir denn nun nach andalusien? im oktober oder im november? ist es dann auch noch etwas warm dort????


----------



## Trailflyer (15. Juli 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal J...... wann wollen wir denn nun nach andalusien? im oktober oder im november? ist es dann auch noch etwas warm dort????



ja im oktober da is schön warm..super sonne und ich hab burzeltag


----------



## Gouda-Girl (24. Juli 2004)

im oktober????????

aber am 03.10. muss ich erstmal noch die scorpions in düsseldorf unterstützen, net dass die dummen ddorfer noch gewinnen, das wollen wir ja nicht.. kommst du da dann auch hin, können wir uns mal sehen bevor wir zusammen losstarten   

wünsche euch allen ein schönes sonniges wochenende... ich bin jetzt weg.. muss zum steinhuder meer .. sonne tanken...

lieben gruss aus nienburg, Antje!


----------



## itprofi (24. Juli 2004)

Das ist ja witzig, ich war heute auch am Steinhuder Meer mit dem Bike unterwegs.
 Endlich mal göttliches Wetter, war ein toller Tag.


----------



## Gouda-Girl (25. Juli 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja witzig, ich war heute auch am Steinhuder Meer mit dem Bike unterwegs.
> Endlich mal göttliches Wetter, war ein toller Tag.




dann haben wir uns wahrscheinlich deshalb nicht gesehen weil ich nicht UM sondern AUF dem steinhuder meer unterwegs war...


----------



## itprofi (26. Juli 2004)

Stimmt, auf dem Wasser kann ich noch nicht fahren


----------

